# My Little S Bit (Hackamore)



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Here are a lot of pictures of my Little S set up where I have stood at the shoulder and applied sidepull, leading and direct rein aids trying to get views of the action of the piece. Some soft and some very exaggerated moves just to see how it acted. 

My camera broke, and just got a new (used) one this afternoon and hurried to get photos before dark. I think I'm seeing pretty good sidepull action, pushing the nose from the other side without tightening around the entire nose. However there well could be effects I'm not knowledgable enough to see.

Does anyone see any severe actions of this, I have thought this was a mild hackamore/bit. It is kind of unusual looking with the headstall attaching to a s-loop instead of a ring. I've been very comfortable riding with this for a number of years now, and the manufacturer describes is has having very little whoa to it. 










Leading rein









Hard pull straight out to the side









lateral flexion (neck bend)









no hands on the reins at all









exaggerated side pull









pull back with both reins









both reins relaxed









lift and direct









very up and direct









grazing









grazing underchin view


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Does anyone else here use a Little S ?


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I have a Little S and use it on horses that won't respond to a side pull or cross-under bitless, or don't listen to a simple snaffle well. They are more gentle than a mechanical hackamore, but they are more severe than a side pull. The chain under the chin is thin, which has more "bite" than a wide curb chain or curb strap. The top nose piece is stiff and thin as well. Because of the wire slobber strap/bar (which is there to keep the hack in place), you should never pull out to the side that much. As you can see from your photo of the rein pulling to the side, it makes the wire touch the horse. That wire is very thin and can easily slice open the skin.

You should have the curb chain adjusted tighter, to allow you lighter rein cues.

Many endurance racers like Little S hackamores. There are some out there you can buy with a wider nose strap and a wide/flat curb chain, which makes it more gentle. Like this one:
Little S Hackamore main page


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks so much for the info and website. The photos were to test the action, trying to see if it was going to clamp down and break his nose. I felt like it demonstrated more of a sidepull action and stretched the noseband across getting a push from the opposite side. 

I noticed the connector wire was tight as I was taking the pic, but just thought well I don't really rein like this when I ride. But after reading your reply I brought it home from the barn to make a new connector out of some leather lacing I have left over from a musical freestyle 4-H costume I made years ago. 

I have cut off the rope noseband on this one and replaced it with a soft leather curb strap from which I removed the buckle and ran it through the rings then wrapped it with the above mentioned lacing (I have a greast big spool of it). So the noseband is soft and pliable. I have another that I replaced the noseband with a raised browband off a worn out english headstall.

Thanks again.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

I use a hackamore aswell he responds ok but he didnt listen alot better when i had my other hackamore with longer shanks.


----------

